# Grafikkarte => TV (S-Video)



## Helmut Klein (16. April 2003)

Ich hab ne Grafikkarte von Asus, Geforce 4 ti 4200 mit S-Video ausgang, nun möchte ich das Bild vom PC auf den Fernseher kriegen.

Muss ich da noch irgendwelche Einstellungen beim Treiber machen? hab den Detonator 40.9 oder so. Hab gehört ich muss die HZ Zahl runterdrehen sonst würds den Fernseh brutzeln, hab grad 85Hz am moni und der Fernseh hat ja 100Hz, also was nun?

socke


----------



## Spacemonkey (16. April 2003)

Eigenschaft Anzeig-->Einstellungen-->erweitert-->Geforce4Ti4200-->nview-->klonen

Und dann noch bei der Overlay einstellung, als vollbildschirm sekundäres Gerät auswählen. Die hertzzahl ist egal.

Und am Fernseher auf AV stellen. Und nicht vergessen beim einstellen schon das S-Video Kabel am Rechenr haben.


----------



## Sinac (17. April 2003)

PAL-B oder PAL-G einstellen, bei NTSC kan seiin das du sw bild hast


----------



## noname (11. Juni 2003)

Kleine Info für alle, die mit Videosystemen noch nicht so viel Erfahrung haben...

PAL-G , -..., etc... ist das Deutsche Videosystem...

NTSC ist das Amerikanische System

Das NTSC Format ist ein anderes als Das Deutsche, daher kommt es dabei oft zu Synkronisations Problemen...Einfach ausgedrückt (Bildstörungen) 

Also probier alles aus, aber nur im PAL Format


----------



## deusfalsus (19. September 2003)

also ich habe eine GeForce 4 mx 400.
detonator treiber ist installiert, klonen aktiviert und sekundäres Anzeigegerät ist TV B/Pal (geht auch gar nicht anders).
Trotzdem ist auf meinem TV-Gerät nur schwarz/weisses Bild in schlechter Qualität zu sehen!

Was mach ich da falsch?


----------



## noname (20. September 2003)

Ich glaube dieses Problem hatte ich vor langer Zeit auch mal.

Versuch folgendes :

Ich schätze mal, dass du direkt aus dem TV-OUT mit dem S-Video Kabel in den Fernseher gehst. 

Versuche es mal anders :

In den TV-Out das mittgelieferte Adapterkabel stecken und dann von diesem aus mit dem Compositekabel in die gelbe Buchse am Fernseher.

Bei mir hat es damals auch geholfen. Falls es weiterhin nicht klappt, sag mir mal bescheid, dann grübel ich nochmal etwas stärker, was es sein kann...

Bis dahin, viel Glück


----------



## Klang (22. September 2003)

Auch ich habe das Problem mit s/w Bild. Ich habe es auch versucht über den Adapter an die gelbe Buchse zu gehen, doch leider ohne Erfolg. Auch an die PAL G Einstellung haber ich gedacht.

Was kann ich noch machen?


----------



## Mark (22. September 2003)

Hi!

Die Asus-Seite ist so schlecht nicht...

z.B.:





> Der Ausgang SVideo/Composite sollte im Treiber Menu manuell ausgewählt werden, da bei einer Fehlerkennung des Typs ein falsches Ausgangssignal an den Fernseher gesendet wird, das Bild könnte dann schwarz/weiß anstatt farbig sein.
> 
> Question:
> Bei Verwendung des SVideo Ausgangs erhalte ich nur ein schwarz/weißes Bild ?
> ...


----------



## noname (22. September 2003)

versucht mal bei eurem fernseher den anschluss neu einzustellen ich habe ihn bei mir auf :

Signalart auf FBAS und nicht Y/C

Das war auch damals bei mir das problem !

Viel Glück


----------



## hellfinger (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe ein ähnliches problem:

Wenn ich meinen PC (Karte: GeForce 4 4200 Ti / TVOut) an meinen Fernseher anschließe (über Adapterkabel & Composite) kann ich keinen naderen Monitor/Bildschirm auswählen.
Ich nutze den NIVIDIA Treiber Version 45.23 und wenn ich wie auf der Seite beschrieben den Monitor wechseln will ("Eigenschaften von Anzeige" -> "Einstellungen" -> "weitere Einstellungen" -> "Device Selection". ) Ist da keine "Device Selection" oder eine vergleichbare Einstellung. Muss ich einen älteren Treiber installieren? Oder gibt es weitere Einstellmöglichkeiten über nView? Da kann ich zwar andere Desktops erstellen, aber die sind nur zum Umstellen auf einem Monitor.

Ich hoffe es gibt jmd. der mir helfen kann 
mfG
hellfinger


----------



## noname (22. Oktober 2003)

Ehh versuchs doch mal über nView und denn uff Clonen

also : Rechte Maustaste auf Desktop > Eigenschaften > Einstellungen > Erweitert > Ge Force 4 TI 4200 (und nu im linken Grafikmenü, was vom Treiber eingebettet wurde auf nView und dann auf Clonen...Dann musste dein Monitor Bild aufm Fernseher haben...

Versuch nochmal ohne Adapter Kabel nur mit dem S-Video Kabel direkt in den Fernseher zu gehen (falls S-Video Buchse am Fernseher vorhanden)...

Viel GLück


----------



## hellfinger (23. Oktober 2003)

hm.. da tut sich nichts!
habe jetzt auch dieses "alte" Auswahlmenü gleich bei den Anzeige Eigenschaften. Da ist aber bei  1. Mein Monitor und bei 2. Standartmonitor. Also bringt es mir auch nichts. Werde mir jetzt mal n S-Video kabel kaufen. Vielleicht geht das. Aber wo kann ich denn umstellen ob PAL oder NTSC genutzt werden soll? Kann das am Fernseher liegen? Der ist aber noch kein jahr alt.... Oder sinds GraKa Treiber?


----------



## noname (23. Oktober 2003)

Also saug dir erstmal den neusten Detonator Treiber...Dann adde mich mal bei ICQ und denn können wa mal telefonieren...Muss ja net sein, dass wir hier unsre Teln. freigeben...


----------



## hellfinger (6. November 2003)

also. habe mir jetzt den neuesten treiber gezogen. aber ich habe weder auswahlmöglichkeiten von verschiedenen monitoren noch einstellungen von nview.
hab dann mal ein tvtool getestet, aber das hat mir gesagt dass kein tv-chip gefunden wurde und es erkennt auch kein tv. (obwohl der angeschlossen ist).
die einstellungen sind eigentlich auch richtig.
Liegt das nun an meiner karte (defekt?) oder vielleicht an dem adapter den ich nutze! (wobei da ja normalerweise als fehler s/w bild wäre, oder?) der adapter ist ein mitgelieferter von svhs auf cich/svhs .  kann ohne den nix machen, da mein tv keinen eingang für svhs hat!
also, neue vorschläge?
Danke
mfg
hellfinger


----------



## Cello (17. Januar 2004)

*Monitor auf TV clonen*

Moin,
hab grad mit Spannung die Fragen/Antworten von Hellfinger gelesen und konnte nur zustimmen, hab das gleiche Problem.
Trotz 1000der Versuche krieg ich nur ein Bild entweder auf dem Monitor o. auf dem TV....bei mir gibt´s gar keinen Clon-Modus auszuwählen, hab ne G-Force 440 MX und den ForceWare 53.03...mit älteren Treibern hatte ich früher auch immer ein Farbbild auf dem Tv...seid ich mal TV-Tool zum testen auf dem Rechner hatte ist das Geschichte, nur noch s/w.
Sonst konnte man auch DualView aus dem Menü wählen(hat aber irgendwie nicht funktioniert) das erscheint auch nicht mehr beim neuen Treiber.
Wo stell ich denn PAL ein....bei mir steht SingleDisplayMode und TV M/ NTSC ich kann also gar nix verändern
Bin langsam echt am resignieren!

MfG Marcel


----------



## Tobias K. (22. März 2004)

moin


Hab mir ein S-Video -> Scart Kabel gekauft und angeschlossen. Es wurde soweit alles erkannt, das Problem war nur das ich nur ein s/w Bild auf meinem Fernseher hatte.
Dann hab ich mir das TV-Tool installiert und unter dem Menü-Punkt "Adjust" von Y/C auf Comp. umgestellt und nu läuft alles wunderbar.

Kann es auch gerne noch ausführlicher schreiben.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## hellfinger (22. März 2004)

Hm, wenn das funktioniert muss ich mir auch mal so ein teil zulegen. ich hab nämlich immer noch arge probleme. Obwohl ich jetzt soweit bin, dass ich 2 Monitore einstellen kann, nur der TV wird nicht erkannt. Und TV-Tool gibt immer noch die Meldung aus, dass ich keinen TV-Chip hätte! :-(


----------



## Develator (11. Januar 2005)

Hab auch ein Problem...

und zwar habe ich eine GeForce 4 Ti 4200 mit einem S-VHS Ausgang. 
Die Grafikkarte habe ich mit einem Kabel (SCAT [Schalter: IN/OUT] - andere Seite - 2 S-VHS [IN/OUT] un 4 Chinch [R: IN/OUT und L: IN/OUT]) an meinen Fernseher verbunden. 

Es läuft, hab den SCAT auf OUT am Fernseher gestellt un den S-VHS IN Stecker in die Grafikkarte gesteckt, aber das Problem dabei ist, dass ich am Fernseher nur Schwarz/Weiß sehe.

Kann mir da wer helfen, das Problem zu lösen?
Woran kann das liegen, dass ich nur Schwarz/Weiß sehe?

Thx im voraus

MfG DeVe


----------



## deusfalsus (12. Januar 2005)

Hast Du in den Bildschirmeigenschaften für das TV-Gerät auf "PAL" gestellt?
Ansonsten mal den Omega-Treiber von http://www.omegadrivers.net/ - damit gehts bei mir bestens.

grüße


----------

